# History of BMX



## Flatblackkustoms (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey everyone on the CABE, This is my facebook page link! If you are an old school BMX fan please check this out!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/455876167758292/

There are a lot of old school pros on this page, join and have some fun! Thanks.


----------

